# Slingshot Paintball



## Vermeer111

Hello i have a Question playing anyone of you slingshot paintball?


----------



## tomshot123

I've heard of it but what if somebody picks up a rock from the field unless its indoors or smuggles some ballbearings in?


----------



## orcrender

Hopefully players would be honest and not do that. We tried it once but the paintballs broke to easy.


----------



## NaturalFork

The same could be said for regular paintball guns. Slingshots are no different. I have always wanted to play.


----------



## bbshooter

Could a cup be made to keep the paintball from breaking in the pouch? Or one of the vendors cupped pouches?????


----------



## Imperial

when you shoot a paintball from the pouch, you have to hold it in front of the paintball, you never hold onto the paintball . paintball guns are limited to , i believe, somewhere around 380 fps ( ill look it up later when i have time ). on the average a slingshot is going to shoot it out at about 100 fps less on avg. as long as your wearing your paintball gear for protection , its safe . i shoot paintballs all the time . its a lot of fun .


----------



## treefork

Imperial said:


> when you shoot a paintball from the pouch, you have to hold it in front of the paintball, you never hold onto the paintball . paintball guns are limited to , i believe, somewhere around 380 fps ( ill look it up later when i have time ). on the average a slingshot is going to shoot it out at about 100 fps less on avg. as long as your wearing your paintball gear for protection , its safe . i shoot paintballs all the time . its a lot of fun .


Actually it's not to be above 300 fps and that's very high. A lot of fields chrony at 225 to 250 fps. If you go to hot you can break a mask or cause a serious bleeding welt. You can kill rabbits with a 380 fps paintball. You don't want to be hit with 380fps.


----------



## Henrygamer

My paintballs never break in pouch.


----------



## akmslingshots

Vermeer111 said:


> Hello i have a Question playing anyone of you slingshot paintball?


yes, its great fun, just wear eye protection and enjoy. its always best when the addrenaline starts flowing, you get the perfect shot and squeeze to hard haha









I spent years marshalling at a field paintball site as well as marshalling/running a tourny, also used to custom build tippmann A5's

300fps is the max and its been capped now at i believe 11bps


----------



## Imperial

treefork said:


> when you shoot a paintball from the pouch, you have to hold it in front of the paintball, you never hold onto the paintball . paintball guns are limited to , i believe, somewhere around 380 fps ( ill look it up later when i have time ). on the average a slingshot is going to shoot it out at about 100 fps less on avg. as long as your wearing your paintball gear for protection , its safe . i shoot paintballs all the time . its a lot of fun .


Actually it's not to be above 300 fps and that's very high. A lot of fields chrony at 225 to 250 fps. If you go to hot you can break a mask or cause a serious bleeding welt. You can kill rabbits with a 380 fps paintball. You don't want to be hit with 380fps.
[/quote]
you are correct. i think over here the fps is capped at 300, but the allowed field limit is around 280 tops . most average at 180 . well thats what i found out . so it seems as if its the same as shooting with a slingshot .


----------



## BCLuxor

Could someone put some vids of paintballs shot from slingshots? I want to try them but don't want to waste money if I don't like them.


----------



## akmslingshots

luxor5 said:


> Could someone put some vids of paintballs shot from slingshots? I want to try them but don't want to waste money if I don't like them.


the cheaper the paintballs the better as they have thicker shells, warm them up and they are less brittle too


----------



## mattardel

Most fields limit to 280 fps, and most slingshots are under that, but many fields will not let a SS in. Call or email them first, because you never know if you can use it. I've asked a field in LA county and they denied it.


----------



## treefork

You'd be a disadvantage against any paintball gun anyways. They're semi auto and faster. Many fields have tourney players with the latest technology and endless paintball supply. It would only be fun playing against other slingshot users.


----------



## wombat

luxor5 said:


> Could someone put some vids of paintballs shot from slingshots? I want to try them but don't want to waste money if I don't like them.


I don't use paintballs but I do use "splatballs" . Heh heh and Gnomey isn't too happy about them!!


----------



## Henrygamer

treefork said:


> You'd be a disadvantage against any paintball gun anyways. They're semi auto and faster. Many fields have tourney players with the latest technology and endless paintball supply. It would only be fun playing against other slingshot users.


I'm gonna have to deny this, if you givex say Mr. Bill Hays a slingshot he will be more accurate than most paintball markers. I personally would preffer a sling because, no co2 and more accuracy. Less room for tech. Error.


----------



## NaturalFork

They have archery tag, why not slingshot paintball? I think we would all have a blast. I have shot many paintballs and they never break in the pouch for me.


----------



## treefork

Henrygamer said:


> You'd be a disadvantage against any paintball gun anyways. They're semi auto and faster. Many fields have tourney players with the latest technology and endless paintball supply. It would only be fun playing against other slingshot users.


I'm gonna have to deny this, if you givex say Mr. Bill Hays a slingshot he will be more accurate than most paintball markers. I personally would preffer a sling because, no co2 and more accuracy. Less room for tech. Error.
[/quote]Lets prove it then.Care to make it interesting.


----------



## Henrygamer

How so? Lol I was just making a point it all depends on who has the marker and who has the slingshot. Because I suck at paintball but love slingshots.


----------



## Imperial

NaturalFork said:


> They have archery tag, why not slingshot paintball? I think we would all have a blast. I have shot many paintballs and they never break in the pouch for me.


 
woo hoo slingshot paintball tag next year at ECST ! (?) dont worry, im not serious on this one


----------



## Bruno529

Kingman makes paintballs in a 43 calibur (11mm) practice size. It's easier to hold in the pouch without breaking. They also make a 50 caliber which is smaller than the standard 68 calibur paintball. If you really like shooting paintballs.

http://www.paintball-online.com/Kingman-Paintballs-0Z.aspx

Bruno


----------



## mattardel

I've used the .50 cal balls and they are TERRIBLE. Way too light. Even with weak bands, the hand slap is ridiculous, and accuracy suffers. I don't like anything smaller than regulation .68 cal. Believe me, I've shot thousands of paintballs out of a slingshot, and bigger is better in this case.


----------



## mattardel

And also I've also never had a paintball break in the pouch. If you hold the pouch in front of, rather than on the paintball, you'll be fine. Get the cheap or hard shell kind. Also, DO NOT FREEZE THEM!!! This does not make the ball harder, but rather far more brittle. Frozen balls will break in the pouch because of how weak they are.


----------



## Imperial

fork hits are not as messy as you would think .


----------



## Jolly Roger

51/2 year old thread being looked at....any 2017 thoughts on the subject??????????????? The mods didn't chime in way back then, will they now?????????????


----------



## plumberroy

50 cal paint balls are made to use in blow guns. That is why they break easily. I have killed a rabbit with a paint ball out of an original trumark wristrocket and heavy pull bands


----------



## S.C.Daniel

I need to try this.


----------



## S.C.Daniel

treefork said:


> You'd be a disadvantage against any paintball gun anyways. They're semi auto and faster. Many fields have tourney players with the latest technology and endless paintball supply. It would only be fun playing against other slingshot users.


Call a Slingshot a Primitive Weapon next to modern Paintball guns... But if it's fun go for it.


----------

